# DBL CROSSOVER VRS A SINGLE CROSS OVER



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What is better about a double cross over where there are 4 switches and a X cross over in the middle as compared to two single cross overs in succession. 

The single can take you over to the next track and then a few feet down is another one that could take you back.

Which is better ?

JJ


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, 
The prototype avoids the first kind like a plague. Must crossovers don't have a X in the middle I would guess for two reasons; space and maintenance. 

Craig


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ 

The use of double crossovers is pretty much [yes there are exceptions] confines to leads in yards and station areas where space is at a premium and double slip switches are not required or desirable. Craig hit it on the head... maintenance and continual alignment of the actual crossing "the X'' in the middle. I had one at the bottom of my parallel steaming bay leads to save space and because "it looked really cool". After about four years of derailing mostly passenger cars and locomotive tenders with 6 wheel trucks, I removed it and put in to single cross overs. 

In the 1:1 scale world, most crossovers are designed to be taken at moderate to high speeds. If a double crossover was used the frog angles in the crossing would be so shallow that they would have to use "movable point frogs". This would add a usually unnecessary level of complexity to the track work. This type of frog is used on high speed switches on the UP and possibly BNSF. 

See this link for a photo. ==> http://th05.deviantart.net/fs29/PRE/i/2008/125/1/3/Movable_Point_Frog_by_classictrains.jpg 

JJ - stick with the simple stuff unless you just don't have room. My experience is use single cross overs... I have seven #10s on the main line and two #8s on my yard leads.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What they said, 2 singles if you have the room. 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a double cross over right now.


I wanted so see what other guys were doing.

I think I have better use for the switches.

I have the room for two doubles.

JJ


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
I have both. The D style crossovers are on the back straight. The Double crossover X is up front. I use the D style much more than the X. 
Jim


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have removed the double cross over and am going to re alocated the switches to other duty 
JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good move JJ, more reliable and trouble free. 

Greg


----------

